# Water Damaged Exterior Siding



## dcsmith37 (May 28, 2011)

Can you tell me the best way to install cedar trim along the bottom of the exterior siding that has water damage?  I cannot find any photos or instructions on this process.  Thank you.  Dave


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 28, 2011)

Dave, welcome to House Repair Talk. Can you post a picture of the area you are talking about.


----------



## dcsmith37 (May 29, 2011)

Attached are a couple of photos showing bubbling, rotting and water damage.  I would like to find out how to remove the bottom 6" and install a 1x6 cedar trim along the bottom of the siding and caulk the top of the cedar.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## joecaption (May 30, 2011)

That's some funky looking plumbing system you have there.
I guess the plumber missed the class on, no plumbing should be run in outside walls, or left exposed outside of a wall.
You have what looks like Smart Siding, sold at Lowes, it's cheap partical board with a coating on it. 
I would not use cedar, it will stain and rot over time.
I'd cut out the old rotted wood and  seal the cuts with at least two coats of paint then use 1 X 6 (at least) vinyl lumber instead of cedar, with a strip of Z moulding up under the siding you have now.
Even that will just be a temperary fix, as that type siding left exposed will still wick up water and rot out.
You can cut it out by snapping a chaulk line first then use a ciruler saw set to the thickness of the siding to make your long cuts and an ossilating saw to cut out the ends and around that plumbing. 
If it was my house I'd cut out the rot, replace with new OSB, add Tyvek then vinyl side the house.


----------



## 911handyman (Jun 4, 2011)

The only way to repair this is to remove the damaged siding and replace it with new. An option in this area is to paint the backside of the lower exposed portion or use jasco termin brown. JASCO 00900 Quart GREEN TERMIN 8 WOOD PRESERVATIVE - ePaintStore.com | Online Paint Store


----------

